
PVS-Studio: Engine of Progress - atomlib
https://habr.com/en/company/pvs-studio/blog/464411/
======
xvilka
The lack of WebUI and GitHub/GitLab/etc integration, i.e. like Coverity,
Klocwork, or Semmle (LGTM) makes them follow behind almost any single
competitor.

